# Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger



## psycho_21 (27. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag ich komme aus Nürnberg und wollte mal fragen wo man __ Schlammbeißer herbekommt oder kann mir einer nen Laden empfehlen wo die auswahl grösser ist als im Obi oder Dehner weil die haben immer nur Goldfische gründlinge goldorfen usw. wäre nett wenn einer was wüsste.


----------



## ffwnad (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

hallo,

schau mal hier nach. die haben viel auswähl und bin sehr zufrieden dort.
http://www.fisch-gross.de/

mfg

andré


----------



## heiko-rech (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

Hallo,

ich habe die mal bei Pötschke gesehen. Aber denkst du nicht, dein Teich mit 1800L ist so oder so schon gnadenlos überbesetzt?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## psycho_21 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

wegen meiner Teichgrösse hab einfach was reingeschrieben wieviel liter hat er wenn er 360 lang, 2,20 breit und an der den meisten stellen 1,20 tief ist kann mir das jemand sagen.
Und danke für die infos


----------



## psycho_21 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

also www.fisch-gross.de ist über 200KM weg lohnt sich nicht pötschke finde ich nur ne Gärtnerei die keine Fische haben.


----------



## heiko-rech (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

Hallo,

rein Rechnerich wären das dann 9500L. Nun ist dein Teich aber eventuell nicht rechteckig, nich überall gleich tief, es sit suibstrat drin etc. Je nach Teich kann das dann bis zu 1/3 der so errechneten Menge Wasser sein, also grob 3200L Aber ohne genauere Maße ist das alles nur eine Vermutung.  Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder ein.

Aber auch bei angenommenen 5000L ohne Filter, ist dein Besatz ja schon recht hoch.

Wozu willst du denn einen Schlammpeizger haben? Den wirst du vermutlich kaum zu gesicht bekommen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## psycho_21 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

Ok so hab ich es auch ungefähr gerechnet.
Also ich hatte bis jetzt immer schlammbeiser die halten den Grund 
schon sauber deswegen will ich paar.
Das ist doch nicht überbesetzt die haben mehr als genug Platz hab doch keine kois 
laut Fachhandel ist das völlig ok da sie alle noch klein sind danke fuer die Infos.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*



psycho_21 schrieb:


> laut Fachhandel ist das völlig ok da sie alle noch klein sind



Hat der Fachhandel auch gesagt, wie schnell die wachsen?


----------



## heiko-rech (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

Hallo,


psycho_21 schrieb:


> .
> Also ich hatte bis jetzt immer schlammbeiser die halten den Grund
> schon sauber deswegen will ich paar..



Ich nehme mal an, du hast auch die __ Graskarpfen gegen Algen und Gründlinge für die Sauberhaltung des Teiches. 

Was "Funktionsfische" und Überbesetzte Teiche angeht, gab es ja in den letzten Wochen schon genug Diskusionen...

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Graskarpfen und Gründlinge bei dir nicht richtig aufgehoben und Schlammpeizger gehören auch nicht in einen Teich dieser Größe.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## psycho_21 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

Ich hab mir jetzt Bachschmerlinge geholt also meine Fische sind jetzt drei jahre alt und sind nicht mal 10 Zentimeter gross also so schnell wachsen die anscheinend nicht obwohl mehr als genug platz da ist. Hier mal paar bilder nicht ganz aktuell


----------



## teichmichl (30. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Schlammbeißer, Schlammpeizger*

Ich habe mir bei der Fischzucht Gross einige __ Schlammpeitzger geholt.
Sind sehr interessante Fische.
Habe die Tierchen in einen flachen Naturteich von mir eingesetzt.
Man sieht hin und wieder einen auf dem Boden grundeln.
Ansonsten verstecken sie sich die ganze Zeit bzw liegen im Schlamm vergraben


----------

